# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  as if!

## kamka

could anyone please explain what exactly does this exclamation mean?
The way I understand is that it imples the mentioned situation is highly unlikely to happen, but I still don't really FEEL how it should be used. 
Could you please provide some examples, and explanations? 
Thanks.

----------


## scotcher

It's used as a contradiction of or challenge to whatever has just been said, as much as a statement of doubt. 
"You expect me to wear a suit? As if!" (meaning "no, I won't wear a suit!") 
"He said he's be here by seven? As if!" (meaning, "I don't think he'll be here by seven") 
As a phrase it's probably best avoided unless you are a teenage girl.

----------


## capecoddah

What scotcher said... 
"NOT!" used in the same manner should be avoided as well. 
"WHAT EVer" is a reluctant agreement used by teen girls...

----------


## kamka

> It's used as a contradiction of or challenge to whatever has just been said, as much as a statement of doubt. 
> "You expect me to wear a suit? As if!" (meaning "no, I won't wear a suit!") 
> "He said he's be here by seven? As if!" (meaning, "I don't think he'll be here by seven") 
> As a phrase it's probably best avoided unless you are a teenage girl.

  ::  ok, I'll bear in mind not to use it in public  ::  
thanks for help  ::

----------


## chaika

Это не то же самое как You wish! ?

----------


## scotcher

> Это не то же самое как You wish! ?

 There's some overlap, but "you wish" can only be used to contradict the listener's desire, "as if" can be used to contradict anything they say. 
Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by chaika  Это не то же самое как You wish! ?   There's some overlap, but "you wish" can only be used to contradict the listener's desire, "as if" can be used to contradict anything they say. 
> Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.

 Like, totally!    ::

----------


## chaika

well, ubecha I will never be saying that, I don't want to be a total Mr Loser (with appropriate M and L hand gestures).

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by chaika  Это не то же самое как You wish! ?   There's some overlap, but "you wish" can only be used to contradict the listener's desire, "as if" can be used to contradict anything they say. 
> Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.   Like, totally!

 То есть, абсолютно! (ц.)

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed        Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by chaika  Это не то же самое как You wish! ?   There's some overlap, but "you wish" can only be used to contradict the listener's desire, "as if" can be used to contradict anything they say. 
> Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.   Like, totally!      То есть, абсолютно! (ц.)

 Неужели так говорят в России??   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Yazeed        Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by chaika  Это не то же самое как You wish! ?   There's some overlap, but "you wish" can only be used to contradict the listener's desire, "as if" can be used to contradict anything they say. 
> Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.   Like, totally!      То есть, абсолютно! (ц.)   Неужели так говорят в России??

 Сама удивилась, но мне понравилось: http://media.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/kra ... ostrov.mp3  *Необитаемый остров   * 
(Из кинофильма "Про Красную Шапочку") 
- А вдруг ты завтра попадёшь на остров в океане?
- На остров, вот здорово!
- А как же ты там проживёшь без повара, без няни?
- А я найду кого-нибудь.
- Да хорошо бы кого-то, но мы-то да знаем, что этот остров необитаем.
- Необитаем?
- *То есть абсолютно*. Подушек нет, матрасов нет, нет ни одной кроватки.
- А я на травке буду спать.
- Простудишься на травке.
- Костёр, костёр, костёр.
- А я велю разжечь костёр...
- Но мы же знаем, что этот остров необитаем!
- Что совсем необитаем, да?
- *То есть абсолютно.*  Никто на помощь не придёт, ни дров не раздобудет, никто не сварит ничего ни на каком огне
- А я пойду топор найду...
- И что же дальше будет? Ты размахнёшься по сосне, а трахнешь по ноге!
- Грибы, орехи собирать умеешь?
- Нет, не умею
- От крокодила убежать успеешь?
- Нет, не успею.
- Не бойся, мы тебя спасём!!
- Но как же мы его спасём, ведь мы считаем, что этот остров необитаем!!!
- А я, а я, а я...
- А ты сидишь на берегу, тебе тепло и скучно, сидишь себе худеешь не по дням, а по часам.
- Ну почему, почему?
- Да потому что, да потому что, да потому что ты никогда и ничего не делал в жизни сам!!!

----------


## Yazeed

[quote=Lampada][quote=Yazeed][quote=Lampada][quote=Yazeed][quote=scotcher][quote="chaika":29gq5lpo]Это не то же самое как You wish! ?[/quote] 
There's some overlap, but "you wish" can only be used to contradict the listener's desire, "as if" can be used to contradict anything they say. 
Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.[/quote] 
Like, totally!    :: [/quote]
То есть, абсолютно! (ц.)[/quote] 
Неужели так говорят в России??   :: [/quote]
Сама удивилась, но мне понравилось:
[url="http://media.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/krasiana_shapochka/Aleksey_Rybnikov_-_Neobitaemii_ostrov.mp3"]http://media.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/kra ... ostrov.mp3[/url]  *Необитаемый остров   * 
(Из кинофильма "Про Красную Шапочку") 
- А вдруг ты завтра попадёшь на остров в океане?
- На остров, вот здорово!
- А как же ты там проживёшь без повара, без няни?
- А я найду кого-нибудь.
- Да хорошо бы кого-то, но мы-то да знаем, что этот остров необитаем.
- Необитаем?
- *То есть абсолютно*. Подушек нет, матрасов нет, нет ни одной кроватки.
- А я на травке буду спать.
- Простудишься на травке.
- Костёр, костёр, костёр.
- А я велю разжечь костёр...
- Но мы же знаем, что этот остров необитаем!
- Что совсем необитаем, да?
- *То есть абсолютно.*  Никто на помощь не придёт, ни дров не раздобудет, никто не сварит ничего ни на каком огне
- А я пойду топор найду...
- И что же дальше будет? Ты размахнёшься по сосне, а трахнешь по ноге!
- Грибы, орехи собирать умеешь?
- Нет, не умею
- От крокодила убежать успеешь?
- Нет, не успею.
- Не бойся, мы тебя спасём!!
- Но как же мы его спасём, ведь мы считаем, что этот остров необитаем!!!
- А я, а я, а я...
- А ты сидишь на берегу, тебе тепло и скучно, сидишь себе худеешь не по дням, а по часам.
- Ну почему, почему?
- Да потому что, да потому что, да потому что ты никогда и ничего не делал в жизни сам!!![/quote:29gq5lpo] 
Вот интересно   ::

----------


## Rtyom

А что тут удивительного?   ::

----------


## kamka

> Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.

 speaking of teenage girly phrases, is "seriously" also considered one?

----------


## capecoddah

> Originally Posted by scotcher  
> Still sounds vaguely teenage girly though.   speaking of teenage girly phrases, is "seriously" also considered one?

 Oh yeah, ya know, like, SERIOUSLY!
Basically, words that are used in every other sentence have a "short-attention-span-IM-teen-speak" sound to them. 
I always seem to get seated next to a couple talkative brain-dead girls when I fly. They talk for 2 hours and say nothing. Torture... Like, TOTALLY... Ya know, SERIOUSLY... I mean REALLY... So I was just like, ya know, WHATEVER... And then they were just like, ya know, WHATEVER... 
I ask the flight attendant for a handful of barbituates with a fifth of Scotch chaser.

----------


## Lampada

> А что тут удивительного?

 Сама по себе "_То есть, абсолютно_!".  Мне не помнится такое употребление.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А что тут удивительного?     Сама по себе "_То есть, абсолютно_!".  Мне не помнится такое употребление.

 Такое, конечно, не часто услышишь. Но даже я могу иногда подумать или в разговоре со своей семьёй ввернуть подобную фразу.

----------


## kamka

> Oh yeah, ya know, like, SERIOUSLY!
> Basically, words that are used in every other sentence have a "short-attention-span-IM-teen-speak" sound to them. 
> I always seem to get seated next to a couple talkative brain-dead girls when I fly. They talk for 2 hours and say nothing. Torture... Like, TOTALLY... Ya know, SERIOUSLY... I mean REALLY... So I was just like, ya know, WHATEVER... And then they were just like, ya know, WHATEVER... 
> I ask the flight attendant for a handful of barbituates with a fifth of Scotch chaser.

  ::  sounds very much like the character from "Little Britain"  :: 
thanks for the help, greatly appreciated  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Rtyom  А что тут удивительного?     Сама по себе "_То есть, абсолютно_!".  Мне не помнится такое употребление.   Такое, конечно, не часто услышишь. Но даже я могу иногда подумать или в разговоре со своей семьёй ввернуть подобную фразу.

 Позанудничаю.   ::   Выражение "то есть" обычно следует каким-то существенным уточнением с приведением дополнительных фактов или объяснением того же, но другими словами.  "Абсолютно" ни дополняет, ни уточненяет, ни объясняет, поэтому "То есть, абсолютно!" в первый раз для меня прозвучало странно, но понравилось, потому что так выразилась милая Красная Шапочка.

----------


## Rtyom

Ну, это слишком строго.  ::  Не думаю. что люди буду задумываться, а совпадает ли их мнение с академическими правилами.  ::

----------


## paulb

So "posts must be in English" no longer applies here?

----------


## Wowik

> Сама по себе "_То есть, абсолютно_!".  Мне не помнится такое употребление.

 После "то есть" обычно объясняют нечто другими словами. Вот и Красная Шапочка использовала "то есть" для того, чтобы употребить более подходящий синоним "абсолютно" для слова "совсем". 
Я бы, кстати тут запятую бы не ставил: "То есть_ абсолютно" 
Еще пример похожий:
"Учился он как бог пошлет, то есть никак"

----------


## Rtyom

> So "posts must be in English" no longer applies here?

 The same prbolem is in the "In Russian ONLY" section. Don't worry.

----------


## strawberryfynch

Teenage girls in my area use "as if" much to often and use the word "like" way to much... they use "whatever" totally, seriously... ugh I hate being a teenager amongst these evil clones of one another!!! The only way to say whatever is quidquid!!!

----------

